# Lets watch him grow! (baby betta)



## Omgur (Nov 8, 2018)

Hello everyone. I just purchased a "baby boy" from Petco and I thought that I would post a journal of him so we can watch him grow together!

This is not my first Betta, I have had them as a child and I was shown how to do water cycles and not over feed. The few Betta I have had, were in larger glass bowls and lasted 2 years but I plan on spoiling this one with a 10 gal that I have. Right now he is in a 1 1/2 gallon bowl with a ball of moss.

So I have a few questions:


1. When I set up the 10 gal, should i get a filter?
2. When should I set up the 10 gal and introduce him to it?
3. Can you tell what kind of Betta, and what colors he may turn out?
4. Can you tell what you see that is good/bad in terms of show or is it too early?
5. How old does he look?


My guess is hes going to be dark blue with light blue metallic flakes, with red tipped fins. Lets see if I'm right haha.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lunatic (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello, and welcome to the forum! :wave:

Congratulations, betta babies are really a joy to watch grow over the course of time, my bettas are all big now.
To answer your questions, yes you will definitely need a filter, there is no way you can have a cycle without one. I would get the ten gallon tank set up, and start cycling it, then once it's finished you can put him in it.
It's almost too soon to see the type of tail he has, and the gender, but if you look for an egg spot you can determine it to male or female. Only females have the egg spot. I would wait a little bit longer until it gets better color to tell the tail type and gender.

He's much too young to go into a show, we cannot even tell if he's a qualified competitor.
Usually, babies are sold from a month old, but some a bit longer. Regardless, he's still very young and we cannot tell exactly how old he is unless you raised him from birth.
Good luck with him, and setting up the new tank! I will be waiting to see how it turns out


----------



## HumanArtRebel1020 (Jan 13, 2018)

Omg he's so cute! looks about 3 weeks to a month old! I got my babygirl when she was a little smaller than this now shes huge and strong. She's a veil tail and i think your's may be as well. Deff raise him in the gallon bowl until big enough. Yes, for cycled tank w/ filter and heater if needed.


----------



## Omgur (Nov 8, 2018)

I started setting up the 10 gal using spring water and AquaSafe. I still need to purchase a testing kit, plants, and cycle it then wait for awhile. I will try to rig up a light too.


----------



## Omgur (Nov 8, 2018)

I think my fish may be bi-polar haha. He wall surfs with horizontal stripes 80% of the time. The only times he isnt surfing is when he's eating, exploring, hiding, or the light has been off for at least 3 hours.

I don't believe he can see a reflection, water is clean, tried turning off the pump (thought it might be the current), heater keeps tank at 78, and he has been in the tank for almost a week now. maybe I need more plants? Maybe he needs more than a week? Are the cheap cloth plants I have ok? They seem really soft in the water.

Is it possible for it to just be boredom male alpha behavior? I managed to capture some pictures of him while he's calm.


----------



## Omgur (Nov 8, 2018)

No more stress stripes! He just needed more time. His color is starting to come through too!


----------



## Omgur (Nov 8, 2018)

I can see so much growth and new color every day, its amazing. =3


----------



## Omgur (Nov 8, 2018)

New pictures! Is he old enough to tell what tail and color type he is?


----------



## Omgur (Nov 8, 2018)

What kind of betta is he?


----------

